# Picky Grace loves...



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Frozen KONGs :chili:

Mixed plain yogurt, a little Peanut Butter (Grace doesn't like plain yogurt), and some kibble then mushed it all into her KONG. Froze it over night.

She enjoyed yesterday's wet food with cottage cheese.

She loves this. Works on them for a long time and happily eats whatever I hide in it 

This is great! No more hand feeding in the mornings. I can take care of myself (I have an illness - requires morning meds) and know she is happily busy and eating at the same time 

Think I'm gonna pick up more KONGs when we are out tomorrow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray! Aren't Kongs great! Bailey loves his Kong. He had terrible separation anxiety when he was little and a Kong really helped him when I left. The mini Kongs are a perfect size for a Gerber chicken stick, too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh good ideas 

Never thought about doing it for when I leave her... will have to get some extras to have frozen .

And she's probably be in 7th Heaven with a chicken stick in a KONG LOL


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I finally got Sophie to love her KONG by putting Gerber chicken sticks in them, but then I/she lost it! I know it's somewhere in this house!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha! Yeah... I got another Small and Medium for Grace and Gus today. Looked at the XS but I'm worried Gussy would want that one and he'd choke on it. So no XS in our house....


----------

